# Wo gibt es nette Bike-Spots in Bremerhaven und umzu?



## Zelle (25. Februar 2008)

Hallo!

Ich bin noch immer hin und wieder in Bremerhaven und habe meistens mein Bike dabei. Was gibt es für Stellen, an denen man mal ein bisschen spielen kann?

Muss nichts großrtiges sein, das erwarte ich nicht. Ein paar Steigungen, Treppen, kleine Absätze ... z. B. Pipingsburg in Langen, Monsilienburg in Wellen sind ganz nett ... sowas in der Richtung.

Kennt jemand noch etwas in der Gegend? Habe mal irgendwann von einem alten BW-Übungsplatz irgendwo richtung Cuxhaven gehört ... Midlum oder so?

Vielen Dank für den Fall von Antworten 

Grüße!


----------



## Zelle (26. Februar 2008)

Das ist übrigends bei der Pipinsburg





 

Grüße!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 1Tintin (26. Februar 2008)

Die Wingst ist sehr nett, der hügel höher als die Deiche.
Man kann auch sehr gut in Sahlenburg im Wernerwald Biken, es gibt dort sogar ein paar kleine Kicker.

Tintin, schön gruß an meine alte Heimat Brhv und Umzu, sogar Wellen!


----------



## Zelle (2. März 2008)

Danke für die Tipps ... dieses Wochenende war ja nicht so tolles Wetter. Haben daher nur ein bisschen im Fischreihafen gespielt und ein krasses Freeride / Trial Video gedreht


----------



## Wellenkraft (1. April 2008)

Den Bahnübergang kenne ich auch - nur fahre ich da am Wochenende genau die andere Strecke ... bis zum Fischbahnhof hoch ;-)


----------



## Zelle (11. April 2008)

Da sind ja auch einige schwierige Bahnübergänge


----------

